# No ants in my pants!



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 18, 2017)

Ants on the leaves of a giant sunflower plant.  Still trying to figure out the Nikon R1C1 macro flash kit.





















I would welcome any advise from users of the R1C1 flash kit.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 18, 2017)

Methinks you figured it out.  Nice stuff. You have an ant's hair of DOF.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 18, 2017)

One more.....


----------



## BrentC (Jul 18, 2017)

Looks like you have the flash working well to me.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 18, 2017)

Tried again this morning but removed the 20mm extension tube.  Talk about a fur ball.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 18, 2017)

Nothin's worse than a bad hair day.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice set of images.  I like the last ant, the flowers, and the second moth the best.  Sorry I can't offer any advice on the flash - I NEVER use one.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 19, 2017)

So this morning I decided to leave the R1C1 behind and just use my SB700 flash with a 6" diffuse and 85mm macro lens.   Not the best conditions as it was a little breezy causing the subjects to sway a little.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 19, 2017)

Really like that last shot.  Whatever it is.

I think you need a mix of the two flash setups.   I would use R1C1 with a couple home made diffusers on it.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 19, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Really like that last shot.  Whatever it is.
> 
> I think you need a mix of the two flash setups.   I would use R1C1 with a couple home made diffusers on it.




Thanks Brent.  That last image is a Daddy Long Legs.   When I was using the R1C1 kit I did use the diffusers that come with the kit.   Perhaps a home made design may work even better.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 19, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Really like that last shot.  Whatever it is.
> ...




Comes with a dome diffuser?  A larger diffuser would work better I think.  Maybe two small soft box type diffuser would work well.  Then again its only on the first ant set that looks like it could be diffused better.  The moth set looks good though.  The second ant set could use more light, like you get from the R1C1, but the diffusing (is that a word?) is good.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 20, 2017)

This beetle was fast.  Chased him around with no luck until he stopped to look over the abyss.  ID?





Smaller than a grain of rice but small things sure can be colorful.  Longlegged Fly - _Condylostylus occidentalis_


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 23, 2017)

Nice images! Before I built my lighting rig I almost bought the R1C1 kit. The lighting is nice. Given how the flashes are so close to the front of the lens I think you'd be hard pressed to make a better diffuser than what the kit came with.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2017)

I kind of like the lighting that the SB700 and mini softbox creates...


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 23, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I kind of like the lighting that the SB700 and mini softbox creates...




Yes was surprised how well the SB700 with small softbox worked.  Much more experimenting to come.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2017)

I used to shoot with a Nikon SC-17 TTL remote cord, SB-28DX, and an air-inflatable 5x7 inch softbox that velcro-mounted right to the flash itself...worked pretty well!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 23, 2017)

The R1C1 lights very well but you can see some glare on the ants so its not diffusing as well as the soft box.  Which is why I suggested some home made diffusers would do well.  I have seen some neat homemade diffusers for the R1C1 by google searching.
I am interested in seeing your results from the flexible 2-arm bracket you are getting.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 23, 2017)

BrentC said:


> I am interested in seeing your results from the flexible 2-arm bracket you are getting.



This is the flexible arms I'm waiting for.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 23, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in seeing your results from the flexible 2-arm bracket you are getting.
> ...


What's the brand of that?


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 23, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> PhotoriousMe said:
> 
> 
> > BrentC said:
> ...




I don't know the brand.  Sold by a bunch of sellers on ebay and Amazon both in the US and China.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 23, 2017)

This is my current simple setup.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 23, 2017)

Looks good Brent.  Lots of diffusion there.  I'm going camping for 4 days starting Tuesday and bringing all my macro gear.  Should be lots of subject matter.  Killbear Provincial Park.

Dave


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 30, 2017)

Ant with some kind food item.


----------



## davholla (Aug 1, 2017)

It is a normal flash not led.


----------



## davholla (Aug 2, 2017)

Sorry that was in the wrong thread.


----------

